# My new boy



## Bettalovely (Nov 10, 2010)

He'll be here next week. I won him on Aquabid. He is a super lovely black copper. I do not plan on breeding him. He has a 6.5 gallon tank waiting for him all set up. I can't wait to get him home! I will always have a soft spot for Bettas. They are just so spunky and fun. I don't have a name for him yet, I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice Betta.
Name....how about Vader.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Really lovely


----------

